# Spots on my toddler



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

nak

The other morning DH woke up with what we thought were a bunch of bug bites. They were kind of itchy but nothing that made him worry. He voiced at one point he wondered if it was chicken pox. Everything has been recently washed and its too cold for bugs right now so we knew it wasn't from something like that.

DD woke up yesterday morning with the same bumps all over. She has them on her chest, arms, and legs. THey don't seem to itch her. I was looking at one this morning and ran my finger over it. They are raised (noticeably) and I could scratch the top off. At first I thought they were molluscum (sp?) but she's had them before in her diaper area. They looked totally different and besides, she hasn't had any for months now (I know they can spread by touching).

This is the best picture I could get. It's hard to take a picture of a 15 month old toddlers wrist.







The raised red spot is what I'm wondering about.

Is the beginning of something else? Should I be worried?

She's not vaxxed fwiw.


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

I can't really see the spots, can you take a pic that is not so close up?


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

I will try. They are harder to see from a higher shot. Let me try and get the ones on her chest.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

Okie dokie. This is the same one just a better angle. I tried to get the ones on her chest but her skin is too light to catch them very well.









This one is a little better. Not much. But you can see it more. Not all of them are that red. In fact I think that is the only one.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)




----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

you sure they're not muscullum? They look like the ones my dd has. They're hard and waxy.


----------



## Twocoolboys (Mar 10, 2006)

That doesn't look like chicken pox to me, but maybe it is too early to tell. The thing to look for that would make it most likely be chicken pox is if the spots get a pus filled blister on top, then scab over. So, after a few days, if it is chicken pox, she should have red bumps, blisters, and some blisters that have scabbed over - all three stages will be there at the same time for awhile. After about a week and a half to two weeks, it should mostly be scabbed over.

From your picture, I think it does look like bug bites. How many does she have? Several could mean fleas. Even if it is too cold outside, a pet might have brought them in. Just a thought. There are also many rashes that are viral and just need to run their course.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

They aren't waxy at all. They remind of the beginning of a zit. You know when it's just a raised red spot that's kind of sensitive? The muscullum she had before were white tipped and could be "popped". These aren't/can't. But who knows? I don't know what they are so I'm posting here.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:

From your picture, I think it does look like bug bites. How many does she have? Several could mean fleas. Even if it is too cold outside, a pet might have brought them in. Just a thought. There are also many rashes that are viral and just need to run their course.
No pets here! Ummm let's see. She has three on one arm. Not sure how many are o nthe other arm. 2 or 3 on each leg. There were jsut three on her chest but we were jsut nursing and I noticed the three and then some random smaller ones headed towards her armpit and coming out onto her upper back. There are only a couple on her upper back.

We cosleep...if she was getting bitten wouldn't I have them too? DH's are gone and were only around his ankle.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

If it's chickenpox it will be fluid filled in 24 hours.

-Angela


----------



## PajamaMama (Dec 18, 2004)

When my dds both had chickenpox, they both started with spots on their torsos and the ones on their extremities came a few days later.

They did not look like they had 'pus' in them, they looked like they had little watery heads, and then when they broke they got crusty little scabs.

Have they been exposed to chicken pox? Do any of your friends or acquaintances have kiddos with rashes right now?

Also, the girls' pox was not itchy at first. It didn't seem to bother them until they had many blisters.


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

Could it be hand, foot and mouth disease?


----------



## tiffany21074 (Jan 22, 2006)

what about scabies?


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

It looks like a skeeter bite(mosquito)


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:

Could it be hand, foot and mouth disease?
I don't know...how would I find out?

Quote:

what about scabies?










Honestly, I'm at a loss. DH is convinced it's bug bites. I'm washing sheets right now and hope that helps. I don't have any though and that's what's confusing.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 25, 2004)

When I was in Kindergarten, our family got scabies. It itched like crazy!!! And we had to be quarantined. Joy. I don't remember what it looked like though. I think they were really small bumps.

My own DD has eczema which sometimes looks a little like that. Hard to tell from the photos. Sorry.

Right now I have some on my arms that look like that, but I think they are bug bites from working out on the roof a couple days ago. And they are very itchy.

Even if you don't have any pets, if your DD was around a neighborhood cat or such, she could've been bitten by fleas. They also tend to really itch though. If your DH had the same thing on his ankles it could be something like flea bites. Now that I think about it, I suppose the itching would actually depend upon the severity of her reaction to them. (I have a dog who is so allergic to flea bites she get open sores.)

I've noticed that in my own non-medically trained experience, the viral rashes tend to be on the arms and often the chest and will look like little pimply things that don't really pop very well. If it's viral, it's likely just getting out of her system and she might get some more and then they'll go away.

I hope everything works out OK and the bumps go away soon.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 25, 2004)

Scabies is caused by a reaction to mites that burrow into the skin and lay eggs. (Gross, I know.)

You can google it to see pictures.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

Oh.my.gosh! I had no idea there were things like that! Off to google it!

Ewww...ok I googled it and it definitely doesn't look like it's scabies. Talking to DH about it she had this same thing months ago. We thought she was getting chicken pox since DSS had been sick and no one knew with what. ANyways, they went away after a day or two. DSS showed up with three or four about a month later and they did the same thing. Showed up, the top could be taken off, and they were gone within a matter of days. They didn't itch him either.


----------



## wifty (Aug 16, 2006)

I was going to ask if maybe you had changed detergents recently but then I saw the pictures and it does look like a bug bite of some kind.

Even without animals, if there are animals in your neighborhood, you can bring fleas into the house....so it might be possible thats what they are.

I used to work for a ped doc and one of the known understanding about kids was that they get weird rashes that often can't be figured out.  I know that doens't help, but its the truth and so if they don't seem to bother her, it just might be one of those weird things to chalk up to life with a toddler. 

with smiles


----------



## tuansprincess (Oct 25, 2005)

my dd and I recently had small red bumps. They didn't itch me and she didn't seem to be bothered. She had them on her legs and a bit on her tummy and chest - but no where else. I only had them on my tummy. My husband didn't ever have any and we all sleep in the same bed. I immediately changed the sheets/pillowcases, vacuumed the bed and washed the pillows. They just went away on their own. Must be one of those toddler things!


----------



## nattybo (Jul 16, 2005)

My vote is for flea bites, especially since they were only on your hubby's ankles. Fleas are a big problem this time of year. Fleas nest in lawns, jump onto your socks as you walk by, take a bite "say yuck" in flea tongue(cat/dog fleas do not prefer human blood) and jump off. By this time you might have walked into your house where they jump off into your carpet. And carpetting is fleas second best place to live.

Vaccum well. Since you do not have pets, they should die off in a few weeks should you miss a few vaccuming.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

My DD woke up Monday covered in spots on her torso. Tiny little bumps, like a small pimple - maybe 1-2 mm across. I had them, too. Our doctor diagnosed them as chicken pox, even though we have both been vaccinated. (I never had them as a child) I thought they were bites as well, but there were too many of them and they didn't follow a bite pattern - which is more on extremities. Apparently chicken pox present differently in vaccinated people. She wasn't sick, didn't have a fever and the bumps itched, but not excessively. She wasn't scratching them raw or anything.

I'm not totally convinced it was chicken pox, but we kept her home from day care all week. I do think it might have been some other virus. Just FYI.


----------

